
DOM Manipulation and Event Handling in ClojureScript - olenhad
http://davedellacosta.com/cljs-dom-survey
======
squidsoup
One thing that sold me on Dommy over Domina was being able to bind multiple
event handlers in one statement.

[https://github.com/Prismatic/dommy/blob/master/src/dommy/cor...](https://github.com/Prismatic/dommy/blob/master/src/dommy/core.cljs#L276)

Not a big thing, but when you work with a library regularly, small annoyances
like that gnaw away at you.

------
leishulang
I use hiccup + laser on server-side and enfocus on client-side. Then every
static html/js resource that I can make use of looks like nail to my hammer.

------
taivare
related: check out CLJS in Qt (via QmL) on YouTube

